# Nitro Sub Pop 152



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

Great write-up. This has made me feel more secure about selling my Sub Pop. I have a brand new one that's 148cm (still in plastic) and I'm still trying to sell it. I'm definitely going to stick with my Bataleon Goliath after reading this. Thanks!


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

hey nivek, i was just wondering if you have much toe overhang on that board, cause the WW seems very narrow, but i also know that it has a really small radius at the middle which accounts for that small WW.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I do have a little more than I'd really like, but right now my buddy is riding it and has size 12's versus my 9.5's. Only thing it limits him with is maybe MJ's, but noone really does those anyway. He is also only riding 22.5 wide, so if you ride wider you have even more width for your boots.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

thx for replying, sounds good, i wear 10s so i don't think i will have problems, but do you know of any differences between the Late release edition or the current model? (other than graphics)


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I don't know of anything in particular. I just hope they would have fixed the insert issue. It seems that all the SubPops were drilled offcenter. The inserts are all set forward anywere from 1cm to 1in. Not a huge issue, but something they should have fixed for the SubZero.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

oo Nivek i just noticed you have union contacts on this board, which is the same as me, I was just wondering what size bindings do you have?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

M/L fit my T1 9.5 pretty solid. I ordered L/XL in the Force SL's for my Indoor FK and they just didnt fit right. Union says that L/XL fit 9.5 up, but I would say at the smallest 10 for L/XL. If you have a low volume boot go for the M/L, if your 10 is a little higher volume go for the L/XL. And if you want a not super soft binding then the SL's really match up well with the board, thats what is on it now for the kid who's riding it. He's buying them from me for his SubZero once he gets his.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

i already have boots that fit my L/XL contact Sls well, but i was just wondering what size binders you had cause i want to put my L/XLs on this sub zero i have been eyeing, but i am afraid my binding will drag, cause right now, they fit perfectly (like right on the edges of the top sheet) on my stairmaster, which i know is wider than the sub zero 152


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The L/XL SL's fit mine fine. You should be fine too


----------

